# And....Lotus kidded!!! :)



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Single doe kid from Little Lotus!! She did it all by herself and was super sneaky 

This baby is super cute!! Pics soon....ish LOL


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! Good news!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats I saw the pictures on facebook she is really cute.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks!!

Im really happy!!

I will get pics soon but if you are a friend on facebook or "liked" my farm page, you can see some pics!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!! Not sure how you will part with her.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Pretty sure shes not leaving.....LOL

We are probably naming her Saleen


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Pretty name!!

Can't wait to see pictures, CONGRATS!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!!! Can't wait for pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... :clap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Pam, shes your godgoat!LOL since you saved her mommy 

Saleen is 1 week old and still adorable! Sorry I have been slacking


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I scoured facebook to find your page and like it lol. Saleen is a beaut! I love both her and her momma!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

Are we ever going to get pics????? :scratch:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, I wish I couldd see pictures well in my computer! But my modem (which I love for other reasons) has trouble enough with all your "standard" pictures here. Takes ages to get at thread on the screen, no matter I like your pictures when eventually I see them.

So here I dodn't say as I usually do at my Swedish forum: "PICTURES!!! MORE PICTURES!!!" whether it is about a nice newborn, or some medical problem to try to help solving!

Lots of luck wishes from me, too!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im sorry guys......PICS SOON!! im going to post a bunch of baby pics in the photo section!! So keep watching!


----------

